# Almost...but first kill! PIC



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

After spending all day launching 3/8 balls at t shirts, I really wanted to get a dove in my small backyard. I missed a few sparrows, got frustrated, and pulled out the compund bow. I had a varmint tip on it, and walked out to a bunch of sparrow in my feed box. I took aim...boom, I thought all I did was break an arrow.


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

Oops idk how to post pictures


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

Headshot


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

That will show that darn sparrow not to feed where feeding is meant to be done. Good work. Outstanding.... -______-


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

How do they taste? Looks like you're going to be needing some more for a decent meal, not a great deal of meat on them, is there?


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

Haha thanks pult!

I think sparrow tastes just like dove, just imagine a breast the size of a quarter lol. You'd probably need 50 for a meal so I'm slowly saving them.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Squirrel is probably easier and more satisfying.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Many of us here don't condone wanton shooting of innocent animals other than food source. I can't say in your case but it's pretty uncommon to save sparrow breasts, as you said they are pretty tiny. Just to kill to be killing isn't a popular subject. We condone pest animal control such as certain rodents. I don't know why people don't like sparrows. Don't they have a right to eat also? Just my thoughts, don't want to start a sparrow war. A forum is to courteously and respectfully air thought, right? I hope I have displayed courtesy and respect...that was my intent.

A rather expensive way to waste a sparrow too.

I might add that many of us are "nature boys" in that the natural surroundings are to be protected and enjoyed. Hunting is a very popular subject here too... wild game animals population must be controlled, hence bag limits, tags and permits to cull the right amount to keep a healthy animal population thriving. Promotion of poaching and disobedience of game regulations also is an unpopular subject here most of the time. Yes there are some venues which have some ridiculous regulations and laws, we all know that, but by in large we do respect laws. In fact it's against forum rules to promote disobedience of any law.

Again, I don't mean any sort of attack on you Mr. cawwwrin and hope you don't take this personally, it's not meant that way...just a tip on future posts. We much encourage posting legitimate hunting photos of slingshot sourced game in the home kitchen skillets. While it's not a fire arm or archery based forum, I think the gist of the forum is to sort of limit subjects to slingshot oriented content. I'm not a moderator or forum cop nor self appointed hero on a white horse but just to nudge things in the right direction on this subject.


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Many of us here don't condone wanton shooting of innocent animals other than food source. I can't say in your case but it's pretty uncommon to save sparrow breasts, as you said they are pretty tiny. Just to kill to be killing isn't a popular subject. We condone pest animal control such as certain rodents. I don't know why people don't like sparrows. Don't they have a right to eat also? Just my thoughts, don't want to start a sparrow war. A forum is to courteously and respectfully air thought, right? I hope I have displayed courtesy and respect...that was my intent.A rather expensive way to waste a sparrow too.I might add that many of us are "nature boys" in that the natural surroundings are to be protected and enjoyed. Hunting is a very popular subject here too... wild game animals population must be controlled, hence bag limits, tags and permits to cull the right amount to keep a healthy animal population thriving. Promotion of poaching and disobedience of game regulations also is an unpopular subject here most of the time. Yes there are some venues which have some ridiculous regulations and laws, we all know that, but by in large we do respect laws. In fact it's against forum rules to promote disobedience of any law.Again, I don't mean any sort of attack on you Mr. cawwwrin and hope you don't take this personally, it's not meant that way...just a tip on future posts. We much encourage posting legitimate hunting photos of slingshot sourced game in the home kitchen skillets. While it's not a fire arm or archery based forum, I think the gist of the forum is to sort of limit subjects to slingshot oriented content. I'm not a moderator or forum cop nor self appointed hero on a white horse but just to nudge things in the right direction on this subject.


I don't condone shooting "innocent animals." If you do some research, starlings and sparrows are taking over ALOT of our domestic birds suck as Mourning Dove, etc. What I did was expensive, but not illegal. So if anything, I'm helping our game bird population. No disrespect taken. I hte to say but look it up, people hunt sparrow all the time. Even on this forum!


----------



## WildWanderer (Jan 4, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Many of us here don't condone wanton shooting of innocent animals other than food source. I can't say in your case but it's pretty uncommon to save sparrow breasts, as you said they are pretty tiny. Just to kill to be killing isn't a popular subject. We condone pest animal control such as certain rodents. I don't know why people don't like sparrows. Don't they have a right to eat also? Just my thoughts, don't want to start a sparrow war. A forum is to courteously and respectfully air thought, right? I hope I have displayed courtesy and respect...that was my intent.
> 
> A rather expensive way to waste a sparrow too.
> 
> ...


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

Idk what you guys are talking about but I didn't kill it for fun and what I did was legal. People deliberately bait almost every game animal when it's legal. I'm not in the UK. Look up the laws and read my post before giving me crap. At least the bow hunting forum thought it was awesome.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Look dude. Its not for you to take personal. Its just that some animals are game in certain situatuions.. Pests in another. Like i shot a bird and missed the head.. Hit the wing and it drowned down the river.. He wasnt doing anything but flying. I wanted to shoot myself after.but i also shot a rat right in the throat and couldnt be happier lol. Think of these people as guides and some may even be wizards dude  go hang by a dumpster and take out rats.


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

Idk if you're being sarcastic or serious pult.


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

So certain animals are game in certain situations? Aside from the law, how does that change? For example, deer being game? It's always going to be game.


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry this thread just got confusing lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I used to shoot EVERYTHING when I was a kid, inexperienced in life and unappreciative of life. After the war I changed abruptly, it took combat to do it. I don't expect everyone to be like me by a long shot, just voicing on a forum, that's what a forum is for. Please don't think I want to start a forum fracus, just voice a respectful opinion and that's that. I think we adults are capable of that and with respect, no one gets butt hurt.

It helps to understand someone's background as well but that's almost impossible without a personal face to face beer sharing meeting.

Now if newer posters want to tout killing just for killing, fine, but expect to meet with a little static. And from what I've heard from real fish and game experts, sparrows and starlings really don't compete with much of anything. It's just rumor. One can say all wildlife competes...everyone's gotta eat. Whether the color of an animal is somehow objectionable isn't important, it's a life. Some hate sharks because a few times a year someone's bit...same with spiders, snakes, anything. Some hate poison ivy. I quit hating life...just work with it or work around it. Some even hate all people...forgetting they are a people too. Just some points an old duffer learned along the way.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

cawwwrin said:


> So certain animals are game in certain situations? Aside from the law, how does that change? For example, deer being game? It's always going to be game.


 yes but a pest would be different. I would consider it a pest if it were a bother. Now some pest can (imo) classify as small game.. Squirrel for example. But a quarter size piece of meat i can find in chicken oysters. No one means anything wrong by saying it.. Its just in general ya know. But yea. Im serious. Dumpster rats can be shot as pests man. Its fun and youre helping .. Then again im in ny. Its different for me.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice shot


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

Tasted like dove.


----------



## cawwwrin (Feb 3, 2016)

Oops


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

You attract song birds with seed, then shoot them? Kind of shitty.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Also, that's a native house finch not a sparrow.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Also, just one more, very illegal to shoot. If you can't identify it, don't shoot it.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*House Finch* (Haemorhous mexicanus)

Thank you for pointing this out, Michael. I was puzzled -wondering if we had a new species of sparrow that resembles a House Finch. *Believe me! Not ALL of us "love" **plinking** "small animals" -what a shame.* Using wildlife for fun target practice is not hunting, nor is it ethical. It is disrespectful and throws a bad spotlight onto the community and a great hobby sport. cawwwrin is *new to this hobby*, so maybe not aware of this.

This cheery little bird is a *North American native songbird*, a House Finch. As Michael has pointed out, they are a protected species by federal law, as are ALL of our NATIVE SONGBIRDS.

Mr Masters has made a very good *instructional video* (referenced below) for those who would like to learn *how to hunt respectfully, properly, and harvest game cleanly*. In fact, I feel a good hunting tutorial would be a beneficial 'pin' to have in the SS hunting forum. A slingshot is a weapon, and like any weapon, we can lose our rights to it if enough people complain to our legislators about irresponsible behaviour from users. But if you live in California, this shouldn't be news.

*Hunting With Slingshots*
by SimpleShot Shooting Sports; 26 Sept 2015





Edit:
For some strange reason, I am no longer able to embed a YT video, but at least the link is there.


----------

